# Ooops! I was messing around and accidentally bought another bike!



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

So there I was, having a quick glance a Ebay when I saw this one ending in three hours.  I thought... Hell, that'll probabley go for $6 - $700. so I chucked a bid down for $566.66 just for a little drama.  Cut to today when I take a look at my email and see... Please pay for your item?? Totally confused I opened it up to see this!  Only one picture but it looks pretty cool?  Any thought's on a year?  Listing says Hawthore Bicycle.  

P.s. I finally figured out how to get an avatar.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a circa 1929. Looks to be about the same. Chain wheel looks wrong, as do the grips. I would buy the grips, as they are more 1900ish. thanks, bri.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I had a circa 1929. Looks to be about the same. Chain wheel looks wrong, as do the grips. I would buy the grips, as they are more 1900ish. thanks, bri.




I have a friend that has a similar bike and it has that sprocket, It was badged as a DP Harris or and HP Snyder I can't remember which.  I agree the grips are wrong though and I think you should sell them to me instead.  Come on Bri I just need on good one.


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

*Hold on!*

Let me get the dang thing before we start parting it out but yes the grips look older.  Does the seat bracketry look familiar to anyone? What make might it be?  I tried google images for late 20' Hawthorne and did see a pic or two with that chain ring but I agree it looks D.P. Harris / Snyder? Were'nt they in cahoots with Hawtorne?  Think the Zep line.   The thing needs a crusty tea cup and matching battery can!  Anyone?  Lawrence


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 12, 2013)

*!*

The seller offered me this bike  for 400 plus 130 shipping! If you find these bikes earlier and contact the seller alot of times they will sell. In fact this bike was marked 475 buy it now for the first three days of the auction. When I got the picks I realized why he only took one picture . It's Alot rougher than it seems to be in that pick. Plus he told me one if the clad wheels was rotted away. The seat was really nice . It did have a lot of decent parts on it and I do think the grips are original to they bike. I have a sweet big tank mead with tiller bars and thick wood wheels that had grips like it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2013)

*You should try this sometime...*



widpanic02 said:


> The seller offered me this bike  for 400 plus 130 shipping! If you find these bikes earlier and contact the seller alot of times they will sell. In fact this bike was marked 475 buy it now for the first three days of the auction. When I got the picks I realized why he only took one picture . It's Alot rougher than it seems to be in that pick. Plus he told me one if the clad wheels was rotted away. The seat was really nice . It did have a lot of decent parts on it and I do think the grips are original to they bike. I have a sweet big tank mead with tiller bars and thick wood wheels that had grips like it.






definition:tact


noun  

1. 
a keen sense of what to say or do to avoid giving offense; skill in dealing with difficult or delicate situations. 

2. 
a keen sense of what is appropriate, tasteful, or aesthetically pleasing; taste; discrimination.


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

*Well said*

Nicely put and not mention with "Tact"!  There's some quality people out there, Thank you.   I'm into this hobby for the adventure and fortunately I'm able to have to money thing be third or fourth.  I have no great love for Ebay but I do like to believe I play by the rules.  L

P.S.  I still dig my new bike!


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

I just went back and read the definition again and what started with a smile, ended with me laughing my dick off!  Thanks again....  Priceless!  L


----------



## Coaster Brake (Mar 12, 2013)

Lraybike said:


> I just went back and read the definition again and what started with a smile, ended with me laughing my dick off!  Thanks again....  Priceless!  L




Oh my, that sounds painful..


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2013)

Lraybike said:


> , ended with me laughing my dick off!




Whoa! maybe you need to read that definition one more time.


----------



## Gary Mc (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't ever want to laugh that hard, no pun intended!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 12, 2013)

*!*

Yeah so do I . I dig the bike as well if it wasn't such of a project I would of bought it! I have that bike on . Financially it was a good but even with the money you spent in it. Shipping was s turn off for me even after I talked to the guy about sending it in two packages. As for playing by the rules 50 percent of the real collectors items on eBay get swept up before the auctions over . I personally don't like It myself but I have many items I wanted (not just bikes ) swept up they way so I play the odds in some things . Sorry if you took anything the wrong way . Some people in this forum like to read to much into things and start a bunch if drama . Enjoy it and yes I have a rollfast with that chainring but I have a friend with a similar hawthorne they has the same chainring. Peace


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 12, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> . Some people in this forum like to read to much into things and start a bunch if drama .




Some people? Who?


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 12, 2013)

*?*

Hey man when you get that bike in will you post some pics I'm curious to see the rack . The pics the seller sent me didn't show it and the pic on eBay you could not really see it. It looks like the same after market rack that's in my big tank mead and I'm just curious. Enjoy it its a cool bike and if I had not had something else in the works I would of been on it. Peace


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 12, 2013)

*It's all good mate. no hard feelings here.*

Sure, I'll post some pics when I see the whites of it's rusty beady eyes!   It's good to laugh with you guys and I do enjoy my time spent here!    Peace out, L Ray


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2013)

Ha ha!  Best post I`ve seen in months!



bikewhorder said:


> definition:tact
> 
> 
> noun
> ...


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 13, 2013)

That's some rough laughin! H.P.Snyder built bikes for D.P.Harris which built specific bicycles for many misc. companies. I'm not sure if Wards got their Hawthorne's from D.P.Harris or H.P.Snyder. The chainring on your bike is fairly standard on many D.P.Harris bikes but I have not seen that ring used on a Hawthorne in any catalogs yet. So it is possible that that could have a fairly standard replacement ring or used as a filler when they may have had a shortage of whatever the Hawthorne's would have been spec'd with that year. I would also say your bike should be late 20's it's kinda tough to nail these things as far as year unless you can come up with a catalog that has your basic bike with correct accessories and paint. Here is a catalog cut of a late 20's Harris bike. I also have this catalog for sale right now and it has many more bikes in with the full color and line up. I know a cheap plug.


----------



## widpanic02 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Disagree*

Totally disagree with the notion that your bike is late 30's. I would range it anywhere from very late teens to mid 20's . Just my opinion .


----------



## Balloontyre (Mar 14, 2013)

*Original Auction Link*

Can you post more pics when you get the bike, or the auction link. It may help narrow down the year and maker.

BTW Lray- you're a stand up honest guy...Ivo


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 14, 2013)

widpanic02 said:


> Totally disagree with the notion that your bike is late 30's. I would range it anywhere from very late teens to mid 20's . Just my opinion .




I'm alright with that but what are you basing your theory on? I have had two pre 33 Hawthorne's and that was my best guess. I also know that some of the earlier Hawthorne's were built by Schwinn and this bike does not show any signs of Schwinn. Also the 30's thing was a miss print as if you couldn't tell from the catalog pages I posted. My bad.


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2013)

Your bike does look like the DeLuxe Motorbike pictured......The top bars don't

look parallel like in the catalogue. Grips are earlier in my opinion, but are a big

plus $$wise. Saddle looks killer...!  Good luck with it, and work your magic on it.

Keep us updated.....!


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 14, 2013)

*Thanks all*

See, it just happened to me again... as I'm ready to reply, I think I'm responding to Don Johnson!  I think I'm just gonna go with it!   Yeah, I'll post some pics when I get it which looks to be soon because the seller not only 
got right on it but sent me tracking numbers that say by the 20th?  He did have $200. shipping but only charged $100.? He's either an honest man or he felt bad! HA
Rustyspokes, Thank you for your efforts on posting that catalog pic. It was great to see that Deluxe version that look so similar. Even the rack looks the same with the protruding side rails out the back. I thought the back piece on mine was missing?  Anyone seen this rack in person? Wierd design, seems unfinished.  Anyone with some insite on that seat make and the mounting hardware? Just doesn't look familiar.  Anyway, more later and Don... say hello to Tubbs!   L Ray


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 14, 2013)

I met you, Lawrence when we came out to your house to buy the girl's Shelby. We share

the same name. Remember?

I must say that Lawrence here is a very talented bikesmithartistmechanicguy.


----------



## Lraybike (Mar 15, 2013)

Why of course I do! Good to hear from you.  Do you still have the ole girl?  I think about that bike from time to time.  When's the next Long Beach ride? we should meet up.  L Ray


----------



## Larmo63 (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes, we have that Shelby. Trudy made it her "patriotic" bike for parades. A bit over the top for my tastes,

"I always does what i'm told..."  It's a nice bicycle nonetheless. Yes, come out to ride, I think your wife got 

a little spooked at the last one you attend.....Too many people can make things dangerous at the Cyclone 

rides. They are VERY popular now.


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 19, 2013)

*Finally an update on the rusty mistake!*

So I've been lazy about getting an update on the progress of my rusty purchase, but here it is!  I've actually been done for two months now.  First are some pics of what was delivered to me and I scratched my head and thought 
of aborting the project. Was it too far gone???  So I put it together to have a look and clean a bit of dirt off.  Cool looking but DAM!  I looked at it for a couple days and thought... should I let it beat me or should I save her?  I'm a big fan of challenges so the answer ended up being YES, I'll do it!  When I cleaned back some rust I saw a great color combination (Med. sea grey/ Black with lighter grey pins) and a crazy serial # "0" ? no other stampings. The center of the crank also had a "0" stamped in the center? Whatever, I became determined to see what I could do using all the rusty parts that were delivered to my door.   End Of Part 1


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 19, 2013)

*More Rusty Pictures*

Just more rusty pictures!


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 19, 2013)

*And some more....!*

Unfortunately I'm pretty lame about progress photos along the way. I just can't be bothered sometime, I'd rather just keep working and in my mind I think..."I know what the process is, what do I want to look at those pics for!"


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 19, 2013)

*Full View Picture*

I should have posted this one first but..., You get the Idea.


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 19, 2013)

I did that once. I was bored out of my mind one day and I saw a bike for sale. It had $1200 or best offer. I figure I would low ball them with a silly figure. I entered $550. It was accepted immediately. I was at a loss for words. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 20, 2013)

*Well Here it is!*

Anyway, I was able to use every part it came with except I did need one wood clad rim (rotten) and the pedals. Oh, I was also able to track down some NOS 12 1/16" torrington double-butted spokes.  Because I don't have any progress pictures along the way, Let's just say I put the thing in my Rustoration machine, set a few dials and hit the big green button! After shaking and sputtering with all kinds of noises... this is what came out when I opened the back door!


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 20, 2013)

*Few more*

Id like a horn and a battery can hanging there although with the lamp it kinda doesn't make sense?


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Jun 20, 2013)

*Congradulations!*

Congradulations Lawrence...
... That Thing Looks GREAT!!!

How's it ride???

Talk Soon!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 20, 2013)

that looks awesome! well done on that restore!

Nick.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 20, 2013)

From THAT to.....THAT...?

Wow, that's a killer restoration. almost unbelievable Lawrence.....!!!!

How does it ride.....?


----------



## filmonger (Jun 21, 2013)

*Paint*

Who did the painting for your bike restoration? It's a lovely job!


----------



## Lraybike (Jun 21, 2013)

*Paint work*

Here is a copy and paste of a thread I started in "Project Bikes" regarding paint work.   I messed up in the beginning by posting this thread in Balloon tire post 1933 instead of Pre 1933! But....

   First... Thank you all for the good words!  Yes, I do all my own paint work the comes from years of restoring classic cars, and to me it's all about the prep (wet sanding) and having all of the pitting filled and level. As you can see
on my latest, I had my work cut out for me. After media blasting the very best in my opinion is a catalyzed poly primer or auto primer with high build. Even though you'll wet sand 80% of this off it gets things strait. You can't really use a block but instead I like as much as six layers of 220 folded over itself to create a curved block. A guide coat in black is a must! This will show all imperfections and tell you when to stop. It does get tricky at the joints
and is something you perfect over the years, I think of it as a sculpture. Unfortunately you won't know how well you've done until the clear is laid on. Then you make adjustments on the next project, the years tick by and eventually you'll get good at it. As far as the actual painting goes, it also has it's challenges on these complex tubes and directions you have to hit for good coverage. Not enough (too dry) too much (runs!), the trick is to get a full wet coat or two and walk away! Easier said then done maybe and it's definitely a case of practice makes perfect.  As for the paint itself... I use quite often spray cans for my base coat. Higher end art stores stock a great selection
of colors to choose from (pictured here).  I came up with a way to have my top coat (clear) and over all paint job not look too glossy and too new looking! It's a catalyzed auto clear that I mix with a new FLAT clear of the same type. (2 parts flat w/ 1 part gloss) Not cheap, it'll set you back $125. in materials alone but it give the apparence of a well cared for older original paint. I do other crazy things to my clear like transparent toners in the to push the base color to exactly where I want it to be (making the color look older).  I'd like to say "That's all it takes!" but really this is mostly a jump off point, the rest just takes time/ trial & error! Maybe I've gotten too in depth but I hope this helps some of you out there.  As for the plating, Yes, it's Nickel plating. I do this for all my bike projects, it's warmer and just looks better!


----------

